# Cutest babies



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Seriously...Geophagus babies are absolutely the cutest things in the fish world. I just got a whole big group of baby Geophagus tapajos today. They've been in their temp. tank for about half an hour and are already hard at work doing what Geos do - "earth eat" 













































And one of my oh-so-pretty Ram girlie









Excuse the dirty spot on the glass, guess I didn't clean it all that well lol.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

WOWÂ !Stunning fish as usual sinister those geos are shure looking good.What size tank is that?Â


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice geos. They look really healthy, let alone having only been in the tank for 1/2 hour.

And, Beautiful Ram! :drooling:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice, I love these geo's ...Tapajos 1's I assume? And is that a random _Bujurquina_ in with them?? Sure looks to be ...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone. The tank they're in for the moment is just a 33gal tank as a temporary holding tank...they'll be moved into a 46gal (same footprint as a 55gal) growout tank very shortly.

Tapajos 1's...are those the orange heads? Lol. If so, then yes. They are definitely very healthy, nice looking fish, and settled in very quickly.

The other random eartheater is a 'Geophagus' steindachneri I do believe...not entirely sure, a friend of mine dropped them off at my house while I was at work the other day, lol.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well both are orangeheads, just the 1's have much more orange than the 2's ... hopefully they are 1's though, they are the ones with the large amount of bright orange on their foreheads.

Hmmmm ... looks more acara to me, and with the midlateral stripe seeming to end at the top if the caudal base ... that second pic looks like a mouthbrooding acara to my eye. Which would do better with your Tapajos than steiny's would. Cool little acaras. Might need a better pic to be sure though.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, they're definitely not Acaras. The body shape is definitely eartheater. Doesn't matter if they won't get along for much longer really...I only took the ones from the friend because he didn't listen when I said no, lol. The minute they start causing problems, they're gone.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Just did a quick Google image search, cause you have me wondering now...This is the juvie pic it came up with for the Steiny, looks exactly like my guys.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Must be the odd angle ... buy I'll trust your view over that of a pic. :lol:

Perhaps _Satanoperca pappaterra_? Only geo I can think of with that midlateral line ... although the rear placement seems wrong.

edit: deffinately the angle of that second pic then. The google pic has the elongated snout, your pic becuase of the angle looks more egg shaped, thus acara like. But as I said, will take your eye over a questionable angled pic anyday.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll get you a decent pic tomorrow  They're not an acara shape, they have the elongated, downward mouth of an eartheater. The juvenile pictures I've found of Steinys look pretty much dead on.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Only pic I could get...they're not camera friendly at all.


----------



## mp21IL (Jul 15, 2008)

nice geo's i have some gymno's that look to be around that size prolly a tad bigger..
and they are very awesome just churning the substrate 

whatcha you feeding yours?



> Perhaps Satanoperca pappaterra? Only geo I can think of with that midlateral line ... although the rear placement seems wrong.


my gymnos also have a broken/faint lateral line like the photo just posted


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine just get flakes for the moment.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful youngsters :thumb: I can't wait to see how they develop!

I think you're right, those are 'G'. steindachneri. The mid-lateral band is a very common stress pattern for Geophagus. G. "tapajos orange head", G. "araguaia orange head", G. abalios, and G. altifrons all will display it, so I don't think its presence is a reason to think they are not steindachneri. But I will admit I don't have any personal experience with that species.

Ed


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks  I'm definitely excited about them...Geos have always been one of my favorites!

I don't have any experience with the steinys either, but from pictures I've found online they look right to me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I can't really argue with those new pics at all. :lol:


----------

